# Show Cancelled: Protecting our hobby from the ignorant



## RMDHopps (Oct 25, 2011)

It has recently been announced that one of the UK’s best reptile expos has been cancelled; The Herpetological Society Reptile Show. This is due to the work of none other than the APA. Our hobby is under attack and it pains me to admit that they have the upper hand. You see, the way I see it herpetoculture is a subject of three mind sets; the delineated, the ignorant and the obstinate. Us; as professionals and as experienced members of a strong upholding society of reptile keepers compose the basis of the delineated mind set. We are persistent in doing right by our animals, by our hobby and in expanding our minds and willingness to include knew ideas. We represent the facts and fairly portray herpetoculture for what it is. Our arch enemy as reptile keepers is the obstinate; obsessed with interfering, with shutting us down and causing havoc for a supposed ‘greater good’… albeit a greater good that does not concern them. These members prize them selves on humanitarian and animal welfare ethics and morals, and judge themselves on how they uphold these morals by doing justice on us, the ‘wrong doers’. The obstinate see animals in cages and nothing more, they live in a world where a weed would have permission to unlevel the floor of their home, through some divine right it has to be there. This is a problem because they routinely impose these incorrect ideologies upon our third society member; the ignorant. 

The ignorant are our beloved MPs and decision makers; those who have the power and expense to crush our hobby, but not the knowledge to make accurate decisions. I believe that our problem lies in the fact that our opposition are getting there first. Consider our MPs and decision makers as infants. Us; the reptile keepers, and our opposition; the obstinate activists make up the child’s parents. The problem is the baby is listening to the one that is screaming at it and ignoring the one who sits there timidly muttering ‘please stop shouting’. In 2011 I did some research into the representation of homosexuals in the media, which uncovered that gay rights movements and ultimately legal action were not taken until a homosexual candidate was elected into congress. In this sense, it could be suggested that while our opposition scream and cry about the supposed cruelty we are subjecting our animals to, small inflictions will be made- such as the closing of our reptile shows. However, once the minds of those in power are affected, poisoned by the inaccurate and sensationalist claims made by our opposition, things will get a whole lot worse for us. This is something the US has recently had to deal with. I propose we get there first, lets get more reptile keepers into power.

Our government needs educating. To them we are no more than a group of people with a common interest, like football or sailing. And for this reason their opinion is easily altered and they will not put much thought into the matters regarding the discontinuation of our hobby. Simply, it doesn’t really matter to them. So with the opposition guiding our MPs in the wrong direction (much like Grima Wormtongue Guided King Theoden in Lord of the Rings), what can we do to hinder there efforts? 

The Mansion of Meduseld - YouTube 

By sharing our love for reptiles with the decision makers perhaps we will be able to plant a seed into the minds of those who matter. Invite local MPs to reptile shows personally, offer free educational visits to local council headquarters; disguise it as something else if need be, even give a snake to a local MP as a present! Whatever it is we do, we must do collaboratively. I am sure with one look in detail at our animals MPs minds will fall in adoration. I know mine was. And once this happens there will be no waver the opposition can deliver. I urge everyone interested in herpetoculture to get out and start making a scene; our enemies are. Let’s invite our decision makers into our hobby, involve them in way which will prevent them from taking action against us. If we can do this, and we can spread the truth about herpetoculture then surely we stand in for the long run. 

And, if all else fails we can always start ruining any hobbies these ASA folks have, yoga or something…

Forgetting Sarah Marshall (5/11) Movie CLIP - Yoga Class (2008) HD - YouTube


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

Firstly, Who are you? are you a committee member of one of the FBH affiliated clubs? I am, so I would be one of the first to find out about any cancellations??? 
Secondly, Both the EHS and the IHS shows are Still going ahead...... 
so which "Herpetological Society Reptile Show" are you going on about? 

Other than that you have a few good points. However you need to understand it is not our government that are opposed to our hobby, it is the Local councils that fall for the B*****ks that the Anti's feed them. 
To be perfectly honest most councils do not want to stop the shows as it brings in high amounts of revenue to their area...... Its just a pitty that many of them do not bother to check the Law about holding such events.................


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it's a new one, so 'best' is a bit of a scatty term to use for something that's never happened.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Chris Newman for prime minister!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------

